# Baby Bump



## Teresa (Jul 5, 2010)

Recent Maternity Sessions

1





2




3




4




5


----------



## Crystal (Jul 8, 2010)

3. is my favourite - i think it would look nice in B&W


----------



## Morpheuss (Jul 9, 2010)

I like 2 and 3


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2010)

The title of this thread offends me. It's very Brave New World.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 9, 2010)

Alpha said:


> The title of this thread offends me. It's very Brave New World.



How does "Baby Bump" offend you??? We call it a Baby Bump here in Texas. When someone posts a photo (like a friend or family member) everyone is all over it saying "oooh I love the baby bump". Hasn't offended anyone yet.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 9, 2010)

Teresa said:


> Alpha said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread offends me. It's very Brave New World.
> ...



It was a joke.


----------



## photosbybritni (Jul 17, 2010)

Image #4 and #5 are awesome.  Besides color converting in images #1 and #2, did you do any other enhancements?

#3 is becoming a popular image, a lot of mother's have requested the color creation or "color touch" technique with a photo like that.

Good job!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks. 
No #! and #2 all I did is sharpen it but in the colored version and her (other) edited version I removed the robe string (in #2) and I also enhanced her eyes in the colored photos but here I didnt do much but sharpen, add contrast and change to BW


----------

